# Best Piece in your Collection and why!



## mr_aurora

What is your favorite piece and why? Bob Beers


----------



## Slot Dawg

My favorites are my Petty Allison set cars (tycopro). They aren't great 'slot' cars or anything like that - but I wouldn't race them anyway. They take me back. They evoke memories of a simpler time and an emerging NASCAR where the race cars still looked like the street cars. Silly reason I know, but that's my story.


----------



## vaBcHRog

My latest modeling creation is always my favorite. But then I turn around and sell it or give it away then its time for another.

Roger Corrie


----------



## cagee

One always catches my eye and I think if I could just have that car right there my collection would be complete with that perfect car. I get it and then another catches my eye.
So I guess I would have to say the last one I got and soon it will be the next one I get.


----------



## micyou03

Mine is my Aurora Tuffones #21 Cougar. It is my favorite because I remember walking to the local hobby store on bridge street in Ansonia with my friend Nick and buying one for $3.00. When I was first told about ebey in like 2000 I tried and tried to get one for under $50 and it just wasn't going to happen then. My friend Steve who introduced me to ebey also introduced me to the Bob Beers HO Slot Car Swap Meet and I picked one up there for $40. It was the one with the yellow glass. When I learned there is a green glass version too I realized I didn't know what color glass one I had as a kid, so now I have both versions. My original one was thrown out in the 1980s along with my train stuff.

There are a few cars that I have acquired recently that I have distinct memories of from when I was a kid that are among my favorites, but the Cougar is my all time favorite.


----------



## mrwillysgasser

Here is mine .I bought it new at GLPerrys from the case with a key.It was green then a whole lot of others .Not long ago stripped and redone with nos tyco chassis ,I like it now more then ever.


----------



## Dragula

My original yellow Nomad!!!!Best time I ever had racing was with that car!
DRAGjet


----------



## SplitPoster

*favorite(s)*

Favorites are that for different reasons.....










tan XK140 tjet came with my first set in 1966, haven't even tried to clean it up. It always ran, even in AFX days it was my "track cleaner," and it was one of the first to run again out of storage.

An equal is the first car I got separately, the green hot rod roadster, though I replaced all the parts that broke off.

Favorite aquisitions are HoHT auction MM Mustang, green vibe hot rod hardtop, and the sweet vibe galaxie that came in a big box lot off epay from some awfully nice ladies at an antique place in Pennsylvania. Oh, and the MEV Maserati that I bought a week before it was introduced for sale.

There were two 1:1 cars that meant a lot to me as a kid that I will replicate in original t jet form - a turquoise Falcon and a white 63 Galaxie with blue interior. They'll be favorites too.


----------



## roadrner

I'm partial to an old TJet Charger that was red with a black "vinyl" wantabe top and rear deck stripes that I picked up to go with a '69 Blue Mach One that came in a set back in '69 or '70. Man if I'd only kept them. :freak: 

rr


----------



## LTjet

*Favorites*

A Blue GTO that I purchased in a record store in Northeast Philly. The owner liked the cars so he sold them from a display case at the register. What a combo - 45's and slot cars!


----------



## roadrner

Can't beat that, go in and pick up record and a TJet.  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Can't choose just one!!!*

I'm more into AFX cars. I likes the street car customs!!! Here's a 2 toned, lowered, 55 Chevy gasser, an Austin with hood scoop & aluminum wheels, curently working on a tubbed out Henry J. heck, I like em all!!! Hope you enjoy them!!! Randy


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Easily my hands down favorite is the big bad blue AFX #5 Javelin transam which is in amazingly great shape considering its age, the fact that I literally ran the hell out of it all these years, numerous seasons in the attic, being moved cross country twice, and mailed once. It was one of my first ever, inherited from my uncle along with some other very desireable AFX cars and some random hacked up t-jets. But being a jeep nut, you have to love AMC. And the javelin and AMX are easily the most noteworthy cars they ever built. Plus, its just the right color, and my birthday falls on the 5th so it seems that car was MADE for me. Some of my earliest X-mas memories were of running that car against my dad, younger sisters and random friends and its always been tough to beat. If I could only keep one car out of my entire collection (400+) that jav is the one that I would never EVER let go of.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Willys*

Not to leave the T-Jets out, I do remember buying this body at a Super X drug store. This dark orange Willys came on a card of 3 push cars. I belive it was with a Thunderbird and a Porshe. There is no rear bumper or tag molded in the body. I've always liked the Willys bodys. This is a T-Jet with AFX wheels. Enjoy RLM


----------



## mopar78

nice group of nomads Dragula


----------



## Dragula

mopar78 said:


> nice group of nomads Dragula


Wanna hear something sick...thats only like a 1/16 of my nomads.
DRAGjet


----------



## sethndaddy

I schwicked by dads ice cream truck when I was about 15. hid it in my collection of 20 cars and threatened to kill my younger brothers if they told.
It's one of my original cars I will always keep, my dad has passed away since and the car still means the world to me (and yes, eventually he knew I had it)


----------



## sethndaddy

favorites of my own right here

the willys w/flames always rule, I have a pic of the red and yellow (original)ones but can't find it.
the S&D motors car was a gift from someone from the board here (i'm sorry I think its mike king or tjd)
the jeigermeister was another fine hobbytalk gift from Claus (and not Santa, that fat bastard hasn't got me a slotcar for years).


----------



## micyou03

I love the Charger.


----------



## redwog

Not the Best but my Favorites - 
Chassis - A/FX Magnatraction 
Bodies - BRE Datsun 240Z, Porsche Carrera (Blue and Orange) and for Detail in my opinion the BEST Aurora EVER offered was the Yellow and Red Ferrari Daytona Coupe!

Having started in '62 with a Vib set for christmas just watching the JagXK and Mercedes circle the track at eye level - the thrill cant be described!
Then when the T-Jets came along it was like a dream come true. Aurora even offered an upgrade to the T-Jet called the TUFF ONES and if you could afford it the Super II - I think both as an answer the TYCO-PROs speed - never the less they too were great. 
Then, just about when we the Vib / T-Jet generation were just about to suffer burnout AURORA was working on something New and the R/D dept had a Brain Storm! ! ! They even ran magazine articles showing a car under cover called the A[FX. (My god did that ever sell model magazines) What It was -was a very simple add which simply stated "The A[FX are comming"??? Seemed like the adds ran for years (although Im sure it was only a few months) THEN finally Finally the cover came off and the A/FX were available. We the HO community Finally had Real speed with Detailed bodies that could finally compete with 1/32s. 
Then FOR Me the REAL Kicker - A couple of years later A/FX Big Brother came along and The A/FX Magnatraction was Born! Not only did the MT give us Speed we had handling and Great detail to go with it! 
The AURORA A/FX series ALONE put me Back into the hobby and has till this day kept my interest! 
Thanks now to the likes of Johnny Lightning and/or AW, MM and RRR we are still getting Beautiful Bodies and what a DAMN SHAME we cant say the same for the chassis and motors. After all guys the Bodies are what we are really collecting BUT It would just be SO NICE if SOMEONE would come up something totally new - another A/FX (or AW/FX could come along that would give rebirth to the driving experence as much as their bodies have the art &/or the collecting aspect! 
Lets face it guys until the A/FX series all we box stock guys had were toys. Oh yea there were a few guys hopping up the T-Jets long ago to run good and I still love and collect the old bodies as well BUT for we the Box Stock Guys the A/FX has to be the best thing AURORA ever came up with PERIOD! 
Thats the 'WHY' Mr Beers.


----------



## coach61

My Favorite is my Candy Tyrell.. Only because I desperatly wanted it as a kid and never had one.. well I do now and its mine I say MINE!...Plus its a good color combo.


Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I like my Minolta Toyota best because it wins so much. :thumbsup: 

'doba


----------



## bobhch

My Favorite car that is not mine is Dragulas 55 blue car with the blue chassis to match. Way cool.

I love this Orange Datsun Pickup made by Dragula as it is incredible but, had to flip a coin and My Bill Hall Tour Bus was heads up. Chris you know how cool I think your stuff is.

Why are these my favorites? Because the people that built these cars put detail in them that a mass production company would not bother with and the fact that both of these guys are incredibly nice helps also. Everyone else is nice also...don't get me wrong here folks. lol Everyone is incredibly nice here at HT.



















My favorite slot car friends are all here on Hobby Talk. Without you guys what would be the point. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2 thumbs up for everyone at HT! :hat: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Mr Aurora :wave: 
My most sentimental piece is a very common Ford J T Jet white/blue flamethrower. My older cousin gave me for my birthday back in the day. Right after that he was deployed to 'Nam, and never came back. He was/is a POW that was never found, so that makes that little car very special to me. It has a very special place in one of my display cases.

My favorite car has to be my blue Willys T Jet that, again, I got when I first started. I still have it. :woohoo: 


The one I loved that I wished I still had is the A/FX Dodge Magnum that is white red blue & orange, yep the "0" body in your book. That car came up missing one day at the local raceway, and it was never seen again.  I would love to get another one, even if it was just a body.

Larry


----------



## videojimmy

I guess for me it's the Tyco Rough Rider Gremlin. It was the first slot car I bought with my own money, back in 1978, and it beat all my friends cars, none of them had Gplus cars, which could've beaten it. As I grew into my teens and gave up slots for girls, my younger brother got them, ruined all of them.

When I "discovered" the Bay.. in 2001... it was the first car I looked for, and it was hard to find. I finally came across on great shape, minus the decals. Thank God RRR made replacement decals that allowed to fully restore my childhood treasure!


----------



## sethndaddy

If I had a choice of any car ever, it would have to be one of the Banana Split cars that where never produced wholesale.

So Mr. Beers........whats you favorite???


----------



## mr_aurora

*vibe- tjet- afx favorite*

My favorite in the vibes is the Country Squire station wagon. As a kid I made mine into a hearse. My favorite tjet is the AMX. Hey, I like Ramblers....I learned to drive on one. My favorite AFX is the Peace Tank. Hippies, what can I say! -Bob


----------



## mr_aurora

*My wife got me this gift.....*

So it means a lot to me. It is up with the good stuff. A Slot car Hobby Store with "me" outside. Gotta love it........... -Bob


----------



## A/FX Nut

The four favorites I have are the blue #7 Daytona Charger, Orange '57 Nomad, red Ford Baja Bronco, and the L&M Lola. My dad got me and my brother an A/FX Golden Gate Race Set for Christmas in 1974. 

We had hours of fun. :woohoo: Randy.


----------



## 2.8powerranger

i have a yellow orange 43 satellite. and the black and white mercury stocker.i had given my collection to my brother when i started driving.then they got sold at a yard sale . 10 years ago i ran into the friend of my brothers that bought them ,,,iwas able to purchase a few bodie back and all 10 of my chassis which i still have,the bodies were a total loss.only ones i need to finish my want list is the red white and blue matadoor stocker [bathtub body ] ,blue 55 chevy belair and blue dodge daytona,,lighted..had alot of fun overnights and snow days with my buddies and our afx cars.great holiday memories


----------



## micyou03

That store is super cool Bob. You have one of my other favorite cars in front of it too, the Tuffones Camaro. I had one of those as a kid too. I got it around the same time I got the Cougar.


----------



## Dragula

Bob,roughly how many cars do you think you have in your collection?
DRAGjet


----------



## SplitPoster

Thanks Bob, that store is awesome - put that out in kit form and see how fast they sell out lol. What a nice gift (to TM "See that?").

_You have one of my other favorite cars in front of it too, the Tuffones Camaro._ - Micyou03-

I guess I missed out on the Camaro when Tuff Ones were sold new. But when I discovered ebay and slots therein, a nice T/O Camaro was one that I hunted for. I think the Penske/Donohue colors are one of my all time favorites 1:1 or small scale, I was and am partial to them on the AFX Porsches too.


----------



## Ligier Runner

Best piece? My Aurora G+ Ligier. Had great fun with that car and won many races with it. That car stuck to the track like glue.


----------



## rodstrguy

I have an original brown GTO with the brown roof that I bought at a Ben Franklin store for $3.95 back in the '70's. I had to shovel several long driveways to get that and a few other cars. I also think the yellow '57 vette is one of the coolest AFX cars ever made.


----------



## Midyear

This is mine!!! Because it takes me back to the old Hobby shop in Franklin Square where I spent some of the best days of my youth.


----------



## dlw

The Afx semis are among my favorites. Still have one I bought in the early 80's.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook

First off, I wish I wasn't so prone to customs as a kid as I cut up lots of nice cars I now wish I had.


Some that made it through the cut and paste years are original
AF/X Peace Tank and Rolls Royce and my original Barris Batmobile. I had the Green Hornet too but lost it in a move. Nobody wants to fess up at home. I have a snomobile I fancy too but I got tired of the fact it was so easy to fall off the track so I tubed it a virtualy ruined the look. about 35 years ago.

Dumb kid, yep that's me.


----------



## Aurorist1973

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this board and this thread seems to be a good opportunity to introduce myself. :wave: 

The best piece in my collection is the turqouise Hot Rod Coupe, and there is a little story behind it.
My Dad worked for Aurora during his college-years. Aurora had a kind of european headquarter in the City of Nijkerk, Netherlands. They manufactured some L+J-tracks there, too.
Most of the time he worked at the costumer-care-center, building plastic-kits for displaying purposes or sending missing pieces to customers. In around 1965 they attended at a hobby-show in the City of Enschede, including a racing layout where the kids were able to race the Tjets...maybe the Dutch Grand Nationals? 










After the show they gave a box full of tracks and some Tjets (Hot Rod, E-Type, Indy Racer) to my Dad, and he kept it through the years until I was old enough to race with it. The Hot Rod was my absolutely favourite. This is me in our basement in early 1977, getting the maximum out of the Hotrod:










I continued racing through the 1980s (together with a friend who had a Faller-layout), adding some Afx-cars. But through the years other things became more interesting and the Aurora-stuff was forgotten.

Two years ago I discovered the box full of Aurora in my parents home. First I was only interested if the cars were still driving (of course they did, after getting some cleaning and oil), but soon I was back in the hobby again.
Now I've got a small permanent racing-layout at home (the wobbly Tyco-tracks were soon replaced by lock+joiner-tracks), and I became a member of a regional HO-Racing-Club. In addition to the racing, I'm attending a group of H0-enthusiasts building a modular layout not for racing but "common" traffic, with scenery, structures etc.. I'm using L+J-tracks there, too, surrounded by Faller-tracks. Faller is still quite massive here in Germany, although they went out of slotcar-business 20 years ago. Afx-cars were sold by Faller from 1975 to around 1985, but the Tjets and L+J-tracks hardly never made it to the German market.

To come back to the topic, I've still got the turqoise Hot Rod and it will always own a special place in my collection. Here it is, together with a remake from Dash:










That's the history of the best piece in my collection...sorry for the long post, I hope you guys weren't bored too much.  

Greetings from Germany
Frank


----------



## micyou03

Welcome Frank. Thanks for sharing that very interesting story.


----------



## micyou03

Mark Hosaflook said:


> First off, I wish I wasn't so prone to customs as a kid as I cut up lots of nice cars I now wish I had.
> 
> 
> Some that made it through the cut and paste years are original
> AF/X Peace Tank and Rolls Royce and my original Barris Batmobile. I had the Green Hornet too but lost it in a move. Nobody wants to fess up at home. I have a snomobile I fancy too but I got tired of the fact it was so easy to fall off the track so I tubed it a virtualy ruined the look. about 35 years ago.
> 
> Dumb kid, yep that's me.



I never intentionally modified any my cars as a kid. I burnt them. 

When I first got back into this hobby I never wanted to mess with my car bodies, but I finally got over that and am enjoying the hobby much more than when I tried to keep my cars original.

In the future if the original cars are selling for much more than my modified ones I'll just remember how much more I enjoyed modifing them than I can ever enjoy admiring the original look, or the money I could have gotten for them.


----------



## tjd241

*Not bored at all*



Aurorist1973 said:


> The best piece in my collection is the turqouise Hot Rod Coupe


That's a great story Frank and welcome aboard ! !.... Your a man right after my own heart. My favorite is a tan Hot Rod Roadster. It was my first re-captured piece of youth. Back in the 60's my neighbor used to let me run his older brother's tan roadster when he wasn't around to catch us. His older brother had bright red hair. We used to call him "Hot Rod Rooster_"... behind his back._ In 2001 I was just starting a collection again, saw one at a show, and had to have it. It's not mint, but neither was Rooster's. lol  

nuther dave


----------



## Dragula

Great story Frank!Love the pics and the storyline that accompanied them!
Christian


----------



## SplitPoster

Frank, I enjoyed your post very much. I wish I could find pictures of me with t jets - that would have been 1967 too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aurorist1973

@all:
Thank you very much for the friendly welcome! :wave: I'm glad you enjoyed my little story. 

@Dave:
My Hot Rod isn't mint anymore, too. But like you mentioned right, this old car re-captures a piece of youth. It brings back some childhood-memories like endless night-races (with lighted model-railroad street-lamps), 1980s music in the background and the typical smell of the Tjet in my nose. I like my shiny brandnew-looking cars, too (mostly remakes of old 1960s Auroras), but they can't provide the memories like this old Hot Rod does.

There's only one car that didn't survive my childhood days very well. I tried to fit an E-Type to the Indy-chassis, due to the lack of NOS in Germany back in the 80s...didn't work out to good, but i still have it. Looks kind of interesting with some truck-wheels under it...rather like a SUV than a sports-coupe. 












> We used to call him "Hot Rod Rooster


 I've got some experience with red haired...my sister is red haired, too. 

Greetings,
Frank


----------



## coach61

Frank, Welcome to Hobby talk and thanks for a great story and history of the hobby we all love so much...


Coach!


----------



## Dragula

Best car in my collection,easily hands down..an orange 67 gto by model motoring.My wife went to our local hobby shop and had "just married" lettered on both sides as a pre-wedding gift.That car means more to me than anything in my collection.
Christian


----------



## Ligier Runner

Welcome Frank! It's cool to hear stories like yours.


----------



## videojimmy

Great stuff Frank!


----------



## roadrner

Frank,
Welcome and thanks for the story!  rr


----------



## bobhch

Frank,

Love the pics of you as a kid with your track set up. That is way Cool!

Welcome aboard the Hobby Talk "Old farts but, young at hearts" club. LOL

Bob...zilla

P.S. Hey if there are any youths here on Hobby Talk that want to post pics of there track layouts....that would be fun to see. Remember kids we have not always been old guys / gals our whole lives.


----------



## zanza

I tend to reply that the best piece in my collection is the last one I bought... I love almost all of my cars for different reasons.


One of my favorite rare car in my collection is this Datsun pickup, clear window, from the 1973 Baja set









Another rare one I luv too is my BMW M1 Valvoline










One my best loved runner is this TJet Porsche 904 sporting an Xlerator Quadralam armature









And I also run this smoooth MagnaTraction, wearing a Team AMG body almost every time I open my track


----------



## Marty

Great thread Bob!!

This is a tough question because I have so many favorites:
-any Richard Petty car
-any MoPar
-any Chaparral
-purple cars
-most original T-Jets
-most original AFX

Midyear - My Tub track is my favorite Aurora piece also!

As for cars I have two that stand out in my list of favorites. Years ago when I was buying cars for my collection, not for their rarity or resale but for my own likes, I found out about the mail-in Petty Charger. I metioned it to my garage sale buddy and said I sure would like to find one. We walked into his back room and he opens a drawer in a storage bin with 3 or 4 of them in there. He asks, "Like this?" and hands it to me! Besides slot cars he also collected several different styles of toys and his wife collected Wizzard of Oz memoribilia. We gave each other a lot of stuff over the years. The second car is an Aurora T-Jet Dunebuggy, in purple. One of my closest friends used to drive to Toledo, OH from WV for the Toledo Toy Show when it was 4 times a year and before slot car shows. He always stayed at my house. One particular trip he walks in, sets down his luggage and hands it me! 

Cars I wish I still had that were favorites:
-original Jaguar and Riviera from my first set. Both modified and repainted several times. I have since replaced them.
-any of the Batmobiles I cut up, drilled, lightened and ground down to make it handle better. (there were a few)
-any of the "customs" I built.

Marty


----------



## Xence

As with alot of you, my latest is my fav at the time. Right now I'm really liking the Lola T-260's. I was always a real big fan of the Can-Am racing series. I was only a kid when it was real popular so I didn't know a whole lot about it but with the internet, and then the bay, I was able to research out alot of things about that particular racing series. Now some of my fav's are alot of the can-am stuff because the cars looked so amazingly wild. I always enjoy the AFX bodies the best though. Another set of cars that was always way special to me, because my brother and I used to race them like madmen, is and will always be the red #3 bronco and the #6 R/W/B lighted camaro. When I got back into this those were some of the absolute first cars I bought. They're very common but I could care less. When I'm racing by myself I almost always pull those out and race them as I still enjoy the heck out of them.

As with, I'm sure, many of you I collected for a long time and then in the early 90's I was going into the AirForce and needed money. I sold my grand collection of 130 cars that I had and at this point I've been able to procure almost all of them with a couple of very minor exceptions. Two of the cars that I'm still missing after all of this time is the AFX Candy F1 Tyrell #3, and my brothers favorite the S.Solo F1 Tiger. I see the Tiger on the bay often enough but the Candy car is a fairly rare one. Given time I'm hoping to re-acquire these but those candy cars are getting really expensive. 

Cheers


----------



## jeffaary

I'm partial to the red and blue AFX Petty Roadrunners, as that is what came in my set in the early 70's. I have no clue what the other car was, which shows I really was a Mopar guy even at age 5.

My favorite non-customs in my collection:

Blue & White AFX Cuda in the tall cube with the psychedelic cardboard pedestal - love that type of artwork

White/yellow/orange AFX Cuda factory sealed in the long bubble with the piece of track

AFX Petty Charger mint on the card

AFX mail-away Petty Charger complete with shipping box & other goodies.

Tycopro Petty Charger in the cube

Tyco Petty Charger mint on the card

Tyco Petty Roadrunner from the Grand National set

Tyco-S Little Red Wagon mint on the card

Lionel Power Passers Chargers mint on the card


----------



## martybauer31

As a kid, my favs were the good old 6 wheeled elf and teh white T-330 #7 Lola for G+ cars, and the T-260 can am, the RC -Cola can-am, my lighted porsches, and of course my #11 white/black road runner, and my #43 white/blue charger.

Of course I still have these cars and they have a special place in my display case, along with my most prized Rebel Charger found on the bay later in life.

My favorites at the moment to run are my G-Jets, especially with the Porsche 917 body done up for me by Greg Williams for last years G3 Championships.


----------



## ScottD961

My favorite would probably be like the rest of you out there in H/T land . My latest purchase , but I like them all really. My absolute fav would be the Aurora T Jet Ferarri 250 GTO in red. That was the first car I ever had , dad had let me pick out what ever one I wanted and it came down to the Batmobile or the Ferarri. I had that car for years until the wife threw it out with the rest of my "Toys " during a move !! Can you believe it? Stuff like that and the rest of her problems , is it any wonder why she is my ex ?LOL ! I keep searching for a replacement mint one but no luck so far but Hopefully I will land one soon . Second Fav would be the two cars I had gotten in a set in the early Seventies It was a blue Camaro with white stripe , which I finally tracked down and a 57 nomad in a pink color ( still looking ) These were A/FX but they were cool and it was my first set all my own ! Yep the wife , you guessed it !


----------



## tomhocars

*Favorite car*

You're not going to believe it.It's not a 55 Chevy.My favorite car is the Tyco 32 Ford High Boy.I;ve had everything made and this is it.I'm not including my customs.The center is an original.I got the other's from aTyco designer.I think Tyco had the best display boxes.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Dyno Dom

Although I sold my collection about 15 yrs. ago, I kept a few favorites. Aurora-red (solid)
Mustang conv.,Turq. Lola GT & yellow Hot Rod roadster. For Tyco- Hi boy drag car & 
Lola 260!


----------



## resinmonger

My favorite is the Nissan GTP made by Gary Fast. I followed Geoff Brabham in the real car in IMSA and got to see it up close at Road America and Riverside. I is an iconic GTP car and having one in 1/64 is really neat. 

Next on the list are Greg Gipe's Ferrari 250 SWB and 250 GTO. Both capture the real car extremely well. The Ferrari 250 series could be driven to a race, like Le Mans, raced, and then driven home. They represent the true spirit of a GT car. Plus, the 250 GTO just looks sexy. :thumbsup:

The AFX Porsche 917K is by far my favorite factory produced car. The 917 dominated two years of racing against Ferrari, Alfa Romeo and Matra. One of may all time favorite drivers, Pedro Rodriguez, was a master in this car. Anytime life is getting me down, I can simply drop "Le Mans" in the DVD player and the 917 will rev me up.


----------



## Bill Hall

tomhocars said:


> You're not going to believe it.It's not a 55 Chevy.My favorite car is the Tyco 32 Ford High Boy.I;ve had everything made and this is it.I'm not including my customs.The center is an original.I got the other's from aTyco designer.I think Tyco had the best display boxes.Tom Stumpf


Agreed Tom, If I had to pick my favorite, which I havent done yet, it'd have to be some form of the Deuce or at least a Ford pup of some kind. 

I always liked the Tyco two fer with the mostly stock and modified versions. Do you have the Vicky set also?


----------



## jack0fall

*Fantastic Thread...*

Wow, some great looking "fav's" even if I do say so myself. I would have to say that the one with the most interesting story behind it is this one. It's a custom made by a guy in Florida. I have always loved the look of the Dragula (Munsters are #1). I contacted him about the Dragula and he told me that he only made 7 of them, that he only had two left. I struck a deal with him and he sent it in the mail. When it arrived I was heart broken, it had been damaged beyond repair in transit. I contacted him and he was also heart broken. He told me that he would make me another one and this is it. So technically its 1 of 7 (made 8 times) LOL. But still my favorite!!!!


----------



## ScottD961

Actually jackOfall your would be 1 of 1 ! Looks like you got the rarest one of the Dragula's ! Congrats because it looks great !


----------



## amsra

I have never been much of a collector, but for some reason I just had to have all the Tyco Days of Thunder cars. I had no problem finding the 46 SUPERFLO and City Chevys. The 18 Hardees and 51 Mello Yello were a piece of cake. I couldn't find the 51 Exxon for the life of me . I kept looking and looking for one at every toy show I attended.

I finally found one at a table at the Toledo show, picked it up and showed it to my show buddy saying it was the car I needed to finish my "collection". I set it back down on the table to reach into my pocket for my cash when a lady who overheard my "finish.." statement picked it up and bought it out from under me.

I found another one later that show at another table and only had to pay $5.00 more for it. So, while I'm not a Chevy fan, or a Days of Thunder fan--okay its fun to watch and laugh at now, the Tyco #51 Exxon Lumina does it for me.


----------



## CJM

Great thread!
I wish I still had the original stuff from when I was 8 or 9. I had my older brother's vibes an early tjets besides mine. Destroyed a lot of it and then gave it all away at about age 17. Then about ten years ago I saw an ad for Bob Beers show. I went and got completely hooked again. Here comes the fun part. I went to a family wedding about 2 years ago and saw my cousin from S.C.. I've seen him at least once a year over the past fifteen and tjets never came up. He saw a Rat Fink toy on my dash and we started talking collections. When I brought up TJets he said he thinks he still has his in Daddy's attic. He found them and sent them to me. Two full pit cases with some nice old TJets and even a few vibes. Those two cases are the best peice in my collection.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

amsra said:


> . . . a lady who overheard my "finish.." statement picked it up and bought it out from under me . . .


 
Wow - who wizzed in her corn flakes that day? What a POS thing to do.

Glad you got one anyway.


----------



## amsra

Yeah-- I'm sure she had no clue what that car was. Oh well, it did teach me a very valuable lesson that I had forgotten from playing checkers--the play isn't over until you take your hands off the piece.


----------



## Marty

CJM said:


> Great thread!
> I wish I still had the original stuff from when I was 8 or 9. I had my older brother's vibes an early tjets besides mine. Destroyed a lot of it and then gave it all away at about age 17. Then about ten years ago I saw an ad for Bob Beers show. I went and got completely hooked again. Here comes the fun part. I went to a family wedding about 2 years ago and saw my cousin from S.C.. I've seen him at least once a year over the past fifteen and tjets never came up. He saw a Rat Fink toy on my dash and we started talking collections. When I brought up TJets he said he thinks he still has his in Daddy's attic. He found them and sent them to me. Two full pit cases with some nice old TJets and even a few vibes. Those two cases are the best peice in my collection.


That is very KOOL! It just goes to prove that the cars are still out there!

Marty


----------



## BKracer

my afx flamethrower porsche 917k,which i mail ordered from auto world about 20 years ago is my favorite due to some pleasant memories attached to it.i ordered it along with a flamethrower ferrari 512m and a copy of car model's 1967 tech journal of model car racing!growing up in the middle of texas(fredericksburg) meant i had to wait forever for mail orders to arrive!i was getting off work getting ready to ride (the ten speed) home and noticed the u.p.s.truck readying to leave the plant; i thought what the hell,go ask him if my stuff was on board.sure enough i signed for my package and i never pumped a bike home as hard before or since!!the ferrari had not arrived,i was to get that another week and half later!!about six years later,as a young adult and parrent getting settled into my first home,i busted out my cars for the first time and re-entered the life of slots!!the porsche and ferrari got my first slot car paint jobs,and these cars were what i "trained" my chilluns to drive with.i loved watching the kids driving them,getting down to eye-ball level at the end of the straight and watching them fishtail towards me(yes,sometimes dad would get a car in the face to the sounds of gigling girls!)that porsche still goes like mad and it may get a re-paint later this year!anytime i wuold bring the cars/track over to my wife's cousin's house to race, i would race the ferrari.i enjoyed driving against the porsche and this gave me a unique view of the car's qualities.opposed to the ferrari,which was a very smooth and coasted into/through curves easily(oh,i never swaped bodies or chassis-ever)it had a little more power but a stiffer drivetrain(stouter magnets?).this meant that you could drive the car a little harder.the cars are the same great match to this day and,of course, the porsche is painted as jo siffert's/steve mcqueen's #20


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

I am not really a collector,more of a racer,tho I have as of late taken a liking to Tomy SG+ and Turbo cars,and am kinda sorta collecting them.

Best car in my collection????To anyone else,its nothing special,its a black JL Firebird on a old tjet chassis.

I took my son to one of the big hobby shops in the area,I guess he was 9 or 10 at the time.I let him pick out any car he wanted,and that was the one.
It brought back a lot of memories on the ride home that day,glimpsing him in the rear view mirror in the back seat,examining the car,playing with the tires and what not,with a little smile on his face the whole ride home.

It was exactly like me,some 30+ years earlier,seeing history repeat itself in my son.

He's now almost 16.You parents out there know how it goes,they just grow up too damn quick.

But that little car sits on top of my car case on my bench,and every once in awhile I pick it up and it reminds me of when my boy who is becoming a man way too fast for my liking was a little kid.

Mike(ice9)


----------



## ScottD961

Racer X that is a cool Story buddy ! I know exactly what you mean My oldest just turned ten and she has two pink custom cars that tomhocars sent to her and two for her sister. They L O V E those cars. If they ever lose interest in racing with there old man you couldn't pry those cars cars out of my cold dead hands !


----------



## sethndaddy

jack0fall said:


> Wow, some great looking "fav's" even if I do say so myself. I would have to say that the one with the most interesting story behind it is this one. It's a custom made by a guy in Florida. I have always loved the look of the Dragula (Munsters are #1). I contacted him about the Dragula and he told me that he only made 7 of them, that he only had two left. I struck a deal with him and he sent it in the mail. When it arrived I was heart broken, it had been damaged beyond repair in transit. I contacted him and he was also heart broken. He told me that he would make me another one and this is it. So technically its 1 of 7 (made 8 times) LOL. But still my favorite!!!!



I have one of these cool Dragula cars too, made outta a johnny lghtning diecast and the skilled slot crafter Gear buster,made it for me for a song, well, not a song, but a bunch of slot bodies and junk, above my desk in a nice display cabinet, where almost all his work is.


----------



## Andrij

*My Favourite/s*

I dont have a favourite, because it comes down to 2.
1 is a cast in white Bre 510, that i bought a few years ago. Neever saw another like it in Bob Beers' bible, which i must add, is dogeared from the constant reading.
2 is a plain jane made a trillion of them white and blue Camaro. Was my first AFX, which i borrowed from my brother, but forgot to return, about 30 years ago. Took me over 20 years before i got it running again.

Well, my 2 cents worth.

Cheers

Andrij


----------



## Bill Hall

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I am not really a collector,more of a racer,tho I have as of late taken a liking to Tomy SG+ and Turbo cars,and am kinda sorta collecting them.
> 
> Best car in my collection????To anyone else,its nothing special,its a black JL Firebird on a old tjet chassis.
> 
> I took my son to one of the big hobby shops in the area,I guess he was 9 or 10 at the time.I let him pick out any car he wanted,and that was the one.
> It brought back a lot of memories on the ride home that day,glimpsing him in the rear view mirror in the back seat,examining the car,playing with the tires and what not,with a little smile on his face the whole ride home.
> 
> It was exactly like me,some 30+ years earlier,seeing history repeat itself in my son.
> 
> He's now almost 16.You parents out there know how it goes,they just grow up too damn quick.
> 
> But that little car sits on top of my car case on my bench,and every once in awhile I pick it up and it reminds me of when my boy who is becoming a man way too fast for my liking was a little kid.
> 
> Mike(ice9)


Dang you Mike ....this great story made me wipe a lil' tear!


----------



## Midyear

*Because...*

It takes me back to when I raced on one as a kid.
I remember that old hobby shop man I miss those days.


----------



## gear buster

My favorite and why...HHmmmm
They are all my favorites.. If it makes someone smile it is my favorite...

No.. My all time favorite is one I mailed out to someone elses shelf..
I built a Pirate ship For the infamous Sethdaddy. My first impression when ask to build it was ...HHmm..Ok..a Pirate Ship.. But after it was all done it was the most awsome looking thing I have ever seen... 
I liked it so much I made patterns for the ship..
Well, heck.. I like all the builds..the next takes the place of the other..LOL


----------



## sethndaddy

check out a few in the kitchen display cabinet...........look in the upper right, lol. then look a few lines below it. aqua/green towtruck with black flames.....thanks Steve.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*???*

It would be too hard to pick a favorite, as I like em all, but these 2 were my first T-Jets. It was Christmas Eve, I was trying so hard to go to sleep. Seems I layed there for hours tossing and turning, hoping for a race set. After hours of laying there, I thought I heard Santa Claus putting out the toys, but I dare not to get up and let Santa and his helper see me. Couldn't take that chance!!! I finally went to sleep after much more tossing and turning and awoke to a great Christmas!!!
I got a Model Motoring set that year, steering wheel controllers with forward, reverse, and brake, WOW. These are the original cars, a white 63 Galaxie and a grey T-Bird. They've got a lot of chrome wear, but still run. The T-Bird driver seems to have some hair loss, from old age. I started to replace the chrome, but decided to leave em as they are, in original played with condition. Thanks for letting me share...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice time capsule Randy!


----------



## PumaT

When my son was about 10, I pulled out my old T-Jets from many years past. We had a good time running them occasionally for a few years. Unfortunately, his favorite car, a red mustang 2+2 was left on the track and mangled (chewed) beyond repair by our German Shepherd. 

Fast forward about a dozen years. My son is now 22 and in the Navy serving his second tour in Iraq. I pulled out the old T-Jet stuff again and have started collecting them, just as a hobby. The first specific one I had to get my hands on was a red 2+2 mustang! I now have about 300 cars; but, the red mustang is my favorite.

I have two different German Shepherds now. I won’t let them near it.


----------



## Andrij

*A Pic of my 2 favourites*

I found a way of hosting the pictures.

Here are my 2 gems:

Hope you like em.



Cheers

Andrij


----------



## Mr.Stubbs

I got this truck in a "lot" of diecast from epay for less than $5!:woohoo:
Not a high dollar piece but it's one of my favorites!


----------



## Andrij

*Nice*

That truck is nice.

Dont know why, but i like the look of it. It has "slotcar"izma 

Andrij


----------



## Marty

Mr.Stubbs said:


> I got this truck in a "lot" of diecast from epay for less than $5!:woohoo:
> Not a high dollar piece but it's one of my favorites!


Kool truck!!

I got started collecting Eldon 1/32 slot cars by getting a white '67 Charger in a bag of die cast cars at a garage sale. It was totally packed with sand as were all the cars. Obviously sand box toys.

Marty


----------



## slotrod

*my favorite*

I do have many favorites but the one I love the most is a JL Nova with 3 R wheels and a T-Jet chassis. I just love driving this car around. Next would be my Tyco pro Chevelle stocker and the Petty Roadrunner. I finally found them for my collection.


----------



## ScottD961

I posted this before on here but thought that I would post an update. I had said that my favorite car was the t jet Ferrari 250 GTO in red. My ex had thrown it away with all of my other slot cars shortly after we were married. In talking to Dragula ( Christian) He said he had one & said it was nice but he had repaired a hole in the hood .( He's good 'cause I can't see it under a lit magnifier !!) Any way, he had one and I had to have it so I got it Saturday. I had told him I was going to run it occaisionaly and he said it would make a nice runner ,but For now It;s just going to be a shelf queen. I have so many memories tied up with that slot car. Mostly racing my grand father with his turquoise Porshe 904. Thanks Christian !!


----------



## tjd241

*Like that Coca Cola stocker SR....*

Red and gold are sharp together :thumbsup:.....nd


----------



## Rolo9th

My favorite pieces in my collection are nothing special or custom, but they hold special significance for me.

First off, I have a blue/white #43 Roadrunner AF/X car that was one of the 2 cars that came in my original 1977 AF/X set that got me hooked on slotcars some 30 years ago, when I was a kid and got a set for X-mas that year. While not always my fastest car, as a kid, it was my favorite as it just always performed really good for me, and I liked the look of it. I still have it to this day, and its in fairly decent shape. It was this car that made me a MoPar enthusiast, also.

My 2 Tyco Miler Genuine Draft cars, the Indy car, and the #27 Pontiac Grand Prix. In my opinion, two of the best looking "out of the box" cars ever produced, in terms of paint schemes, over all look, and crispness of detail. I really just like the way they look.

Finally, a #16 AF/X Porsche 917 RC-Cola Can-Am car. Again, nothing spectacular or rare, but for me, growing up, it was THE most identifiable AF/X car that Aurora produced, as I seemed to see it everywhere on their literature and such. And, ironically, it was one car I never had in my collection, even though I wanted one badly, until I became an adult.


----------



## tjettim

Probably my mint Cobramite.I also have a 32 Ford Riggen
ans Transam Firebird Dynabrute.I bought all brand new.


----------



## Dragula

Those are the coolest pics and story I have heard in a long while,brings a tear to my eye thinking of racing with my dad and brother<both deceased>
thank you for sharing.
Christian







Aurorist1973 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this board and this thread seems to be a good opportunity to introduce myself. :wave:
> 
> The best piece in my collection is the turqouise Hot Rod Coupe, and there is a little story behind it.
> My Dad worked for Aurora during his college-years. Aurora had a kind of european headquarter in the City of Nijkerk, Netherlands. They manufactured some L+J-tracks there, too.
> Most of the time he worked at the costumer-care-center, building plastic-kits for displaying purposes or sending missing pieces to customers. In around 1965 they attended at a hobby-show in the City of Enschede, including a racing layout where the kids were able to race the Tjets...maybe the Dutch Grand Nationals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the show they gave a box full of tracks and some Tjets (Hot Rod, E-Type, Indy Racer) to my Dad, and he kept it through the years until I was old enough to race with it. The Hot Rod was my absolutely favourite. This is me in our basement in early 1977, getting the maximum out of the Hotrod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued racing through the 1980s (together with a friend who had a Faller-layout), adding some Afx-cars. But through the years other things became more interesting and the Aurora-stuff was forgotten.
> 
> Two years ago I discovered the box full of Aurora in my parents home. First I was only interested if the cars were still driving (of course they did, after getting some cleaning and oil), but soon I was back in the hobby again.
> Now I've got a small permanent racing-layout at home (the wobbly Tyco-tracks were soon replaced by lock+joiner-tracks), and I became a member of a regional HO-Racing-Club. In addition to the racing, I'm attending a group of H0-enthusiasts building a modular layout not for racing but "common" traffic, with scenery, structures etc.. I'm using L+J-tracks there, too, surrounded by Faller-tracks. Faller is still quite massive here in Germany, although they went out of slotcar-business 20 years ago. Afx-cars were sold by Faller from 1975 to around 1985, but the Tjets and L+J-tracks hardly never made it to the German market.
> 
> To come back to the topic, I've still got the turqoise Hot Rod and it will always own a special place in my collection. Here it is, together with a remake from Dash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the history of the best piece in my collection...sorry for the long post, I hope you guys weren't bored too much.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> Frank


----------



## win43

Hilltop Raceway said:


> It would be too hard to pick a favorite, as I like em all, but these 2 were my first T-Jets. It was Christmas Eve, I was trying so hard to go to sleep. Seems I layed there for hours tossing and turning, hoping for a race set. After hours of laying there, I thought I heard Santa Claus putting out the toys, but I dare not to get up and let Santa and his helper see me. Couldn't take that chance!!! I finally went to sleep after much more tossing and turning and awoke to a great Christmas!!!
> I got a Model Motoring set that year, steering wheel controllers with forward, reverse, and brake, WOW. These are the original cars, a white 63 Galaxie and a grey T-Bird. They've got a lot of chrome wear, but still run. The T-Bird driver seems to have some hair loss, from old age. I started to replace the chrome, but decided to leave em as they are, in original played with condition. Thanks for letting me share...RM


Randy, is that the second gunman I see on that grassy knoll??? :jest:

Great reminders of yester-years Randy. Love the cars.


----------



## dreinecke

*Favorite car*

I have 2;

In HO, it's my original T-Jet Cougar. I remember going to the hobby store with my Dad to buy hop up parts. I still have it in my display.

In 1/32 it's my 1970 Camaro. It was my 3rd resin body I produced, and was a car that no one thought would ever be made. It was even featured in MCR in the 20th issue.


----------



## ScottD961

dreinecke, Nice lookin Slot car ! Looks real


----------



## thunderjetgene

*Favorite Piece and Why... Long read, but good one!*

View attachment 64028


mr_aurora said:


> What is your favorite piece and why? Bob Beers


Wow - hard for me to have a favorite. Usually, it's the last piece I got, but here are a few that have sentimental value or significance to me. Hope you enjoy them...
- The lemon Charger and AMX and the orange AMX in the blister pack were bought as bodies on cards at the going out of business sale at Valley Fair Discount Center in North Plainfield, NJ on Rt22 back in 1972 - my dad took me there to buy me a new set of drum sticks. Bought in the Sporting Goods Dept, I got them for 60% off the marked price! Look at the price tag on the blistered Orange AMX - $.59! Charger came on the card with no glass. I've seen this on a couple other lemon Chargers. Aaahhh, I remember all the cards of cars on the rack! I get misty... How many times have I wished that I could be there again - buy the whole department out! At least I picked good cars. By the way, those drum sticks lasted maybe a couple months...
- The turquoise El Camino my grandparents bought for me for my 8th birthday, Feb 15, 1969 - it was snowing, it was pretty deep, and my first birthday party with all my friends and classmates. They bought me the Wide Track set - still have some of that track, though most track and some cars were lost during Hurricane Doria, I believe, 1973(?). Lost a red Camaro, Yellow Mach 1 cut to death w/AJ's, slate XKE, Ford J Flamethrower(still have the white Chapparal 2F! they came with the set) and maybe a Mack Stake too.
- The Wild Ones Mustang I bought for my very first purchase from Auto World out of their 1976 or 77 catalog, maybe. I bought two. Also bought two Brown GTOs and an Ice Cream truck from HO Sherm at HO Center of the World in Mount Holly, NJ. It was their choice, as they couldn't guarantee color since they were out of production... What a business! He ran it out of his garage, and his catalog was a piece of work, too. Anybody remember him? Have one of each still left - traded the dupes to Joe Corea when I first met him, 1990. 
- The slate XKE replaces the childhood car - I have it shown in a couple childhood photos. 
- The dead mint slate T-Bird Sports Roadster was my first real rare find, about 17 years ago from a guy in Marshall's Creek, Pa. He and a buddy of his who used to race with him bought out the whole stock of TJets and Fallers from the Branch Brook Co. store in Newark, NJ in the early 70's for $1 EACH! About 500-600 cars total. They knew what they were buying - the store didn't! They were giving away 2 TJets with every new A/FX set they sold. A friend and I bought out his half of the collection 15 years ago. Previously, he gave me all his Fallers for $1 each - NOS, loose - about 40 cars and Chassis.
- The Blue Mustang 2+2 was another early rare find, at Bob Beer's Show, back in 1992, maybe. Guy walked in off the street - was attending an antiques show in the adjoining ballroom, and asked me what it was worth, I told him $125, and he sold it to me because I was the only guy to give him an honest price. Almost sold it three times that afternoon, but my wife kept kicking me! Have a beautiful green one too...
The green Stang Convertible I got on Ebay, cheap, $30 sumthin' - any doubt as to why? But it's a bonifide rare piece - still workin' on it. Story - I remember the first Beers show that Buzzy Pirro(BuzzARama on Church Street Brooklyn, NY) came to, maybe '95? All the dealers & earlybirds crowded around his table. Fantasmagorical the NOS stuff he just threw down his basement cause he didn't sell it back then! Hundreds of cars that day -Cases...! After the smoke cleared I perused his stuff - couldn't buy anything -so expensive - Buzz wasn't shy about pricing! Well, Don Shaffer came up - he spied this NIB green Mustang convertible I was eyeing - I knew how tough it really was - Buzzy says "$275". How ludicrous! How could he ask that! No more than $125-150 back then, tops. Well, Don ain't afraid to spend money on a rare car, but he only had $225 - he talked Buzzy into it. _*How smart was Don!!??*_ Any collector would drop $275 today and not even blink, in fact, run away screaming and waving - IF he could find one a quarter as nice as that example!
- Not in the pic - my favorite runner as a kid, a green Willys Gasser(uncut, original chassis, nice condition) with original box I bought for $2 as a little kid at a Hamfest(swapmeet for ham radio operators) in the park on my block in Dunellen, NJ - I was maybe 12, 1973. The guy had a watch case full of TJets - wow, I want to go back to that day! I used to give my father the El Camino, it was a dog, and I beat him all the time with the Willys. He hated the TJets - wanted to race the A/FX's all the time - easier to drive. 

Well, If I can't get the pics onto this email, I'll put them in my photo folder under "Favorite Piece".

-Gene


----------



## ScottD961

Cool Story Thunderjet ! Nice cars too!


----------



## joeslotcar

Wellll...time for a confession here.
I bought my favorite car at Russ's Hobby shop in Blasdell, NY back in the years of the Aurora Grand National Race. You all know about the Competition Pack with the two metallic Mustangs and decals, etc. My older brother and I (he was 15 and I was 11) went in together to buy one and I got my pick of the colors. Well my favorite color is blue so guess which one I picked? 
Needless to say I did not win the qualifying race. I was beat out at the line by Russ's son! He did live upstairs from the hobby shop and raced on the track every day. But that was one of the few times that car lost. Now for the confession...well just look at the first pic and you'll know what I did. I have had this car for over forty years and have not let anyone see it until now. You know I don't regret it one bit. Sure wish I bought stock in Exacto back then...
-Joe S.
PS also attached a few other favorites


----------



## LeeRoy98

joeslotcar said:


> Now for the confession...well just look at the first pic and you'll know what I did. I have had this car for over forty years and have not let anyone see it until now. You know I don't regret it one bit. Sure wish I bought stock in Exacto back then...
> -Joe S.


Joe,
I have bought cars on ebay that have been... massaged. With good photos showing they were... massaged. Reminds me of the innocence of youth and the fun of trying to go faster. Thanks for reminding me again of my youth!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## PumaT

Joe,

Your work looks great compared to what I remember. I didn't have access to an Exacto -- I used a round file from Dad's tool box in the garage. Now, that was destruction!

And, it does look like your favorite color is blue.

Thanks for the pix.

Dave.


----------



## videojimmy

Love the Riggen and the willys!


----------



## CJM

I used Dad's round file too. That file is in my toolbox now. I also used to use my Granddad's small flat head screwdriver for the screws. Still have it also. 
I love the Mustang. Classic.


----------



## Marty

I used an X-Acto knife handle with sandpaper wrapped around it. I used it a lot!!

Marty


----------



## Bill Hall

Marty said:


> I used an X-Acto knife handle with sandpaper wrapped around it. I used it a lot!!
> 
> Marty


Same here Marty, the 'zacto handles and my trusty pencil...kinda depends on the diameter. I roll 220 sticky back onto the chosen mandrel and go to town. then 600 and 1200 respectively. 

Makes short work of things and if ya pay attention things come out surprisingly round. :freak:


----------



## T-jetjim

Joe S. Great cars. I used a #2 pencil with the sandpaper wrapped around it for my wheel well trimming.
Here a a few of my favorites:
This is my very first car - a Lola GT








I loved the Tyco acceleration but hated the quirkiness of driving a TycoPro. I decied to combine the two. This was done when I was a teenager.








Here is the reduction gear process that got this car to run pretty good. It actually runs like a t-jet, a little slower off the line but good top end. The blacklight paint on the trim was from when I brought my track to college and set it up. By painting just headlights, taillights or other accents, you could see the cars really well in the blacklight.
'63 Corvette to Gran Sport
I loved the Gran Sport Corvette that raced in Nassau. I used bondo purchased from autoworld as well as plastic sheet. I flared out the wheel wells chopped the nose, etc. I was about 12 when I did this.








Weighted Hot Rod. Using the chassis from an AJ's track cleaner, this Hot Rod received a perimeter brass weighting treatment. This car was unbeatable on tracks with bridges, bumps, squeezes, crosses and intersections, which every body had. You can see some more black light paint in the rear wheel well.








Lastly- Here was a black Jaguar "D" type purchased from Autoworld. The paint job was entirely done by hand including the black pinstriping betwen colors. Obviously, I had a steadier hand back when I was 12-15 years old.








Jim


----------



## Bill Hall

Absolute HT classics Jim!

Way to bare yer soul. Nice shunts on the hermaphra-chassis, obviously made from Ford wire....what about the injector stacks on the HR....are those brads?

None of my Frankenstein early builds survive so I relive them through the confessions of my bretheren.

Thanx Jim!


----------



## satellite1

*My preferred car*

due to my 1:1 real 71 Plymouth Satellite,
here are some from my collection


----------



## satellite1

*Part 2*


----------



## ScottD961

Satelite , Nice Slot cars buddy ! I like the building in the background too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*joeslotcar*

Joe, Would you be interested in selling the 37 Ford, with the scoop on the hood? Send me a PM if so. Thanks, RM

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=65422&d=1220417292


----------



## Marty

satellite1 said:


> due to my 1:1 real 71 Plymouth Satellite,
> here are some from my collection


How 'bout some pics of the real one?

Marty


----------



## satellite1

Marty said:


> How 'bout some pics of the real one?
> 
> Marty


No problem,
here they are


----------



## hojoe

That is one sweet ride. Reminds me of a stealth fighter. Great backdrop too.
hojoe


----------



## Marty

Very Kool!! Gotta Love the MoPars!!

Marty


----------



## ScottD961

:thumbsup::thumbsup:* oK sATELLITE , YOU MIGHT HAVE JUST TURNED ME INTO A mopar GUY ! nICE , REALLY NICE SET OF WHEELS !:thumbsup:
:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:*


----------



## hartracerman

What do you call those rims on the 1 to 1 car?


----------



## JordanZ870

hartracerman said:


> What do you call those rims on the 1 to 1 car?


Turbine


----------



## resinmonger

I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## ScottD961

resinmonger said:


> I'd buy that for a dollar!


Nice Robocop refrence ! Did they ever make his car as a slot?


----------



## resinmonger

Not yet...


----------



## ScottD961

Oooh, Bob..........!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Wow! I'd be hard pressed to pick a favorite. Or even to name my top 5. Amongst my favorites are:

AFX G-Plus Japan only issue Ferrari 365BB
Russell Maxx
My entire Ferrari collection
My Race trucks
Most of my t-jets
And the Super Buzzard


----------



## thunderjetgene

Satellite - what are the differences between the Satellite and the same year Road Runner? I often see guys get the A/FX Road Runner Stocker mixed up with a Satellite. Some don't remember there was a Road Runner based on the same car, or vice-versa...

Gene


----------



## flyingpatricio

*The Original 12 T-jets*

I have a hard time deciding which of my cars is my favorite. I do favor my orignal 12 more than any of the others. Only a few of them are great runners. Most of them are in played with condition, but not broken. They were the original 12 my Uncle Tony gave me when I was 9...they were his when he was a kid. I remember playing with them in my Grandmother's basement even before that. They bring back the memories of Christmas as a child and times gone by...good times! I'm sure most of you older guys here know that feeling.

The Original 12... 

1. Yellow Mach 1
2. White and Black Charger
3. White and Red Torino
4. Red and White Maserati
5. Green Firebird
6. #2 White and Blue '68 Camaro 
7. #4 White and Red Mustang Fastback 
8. Red Firebird
9. Orange with Black/White Stripe VW
10. Red with White Stripe Ferrari GTO
11. Cream and Green Stake Truck
12. Yellow and Purple Willy's Gasser


----------



## AFXRICK

I have a small collection of over 200 A/FX cars.

My favorite of them are:

A. Blue/Lime Chevelle stocker

B. Striped Lime Green Nomad

C. Super II

D. Petty Charger

E. Rebel Charger

F. Solid red Roadrunner


----------



## Maz HOF 2001

Best piece? I was probably the most excited to get a MIB Aurora Truck, with surfboards. The money was scary, but I am happy to have it.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

A couple people PM'd me to ask what a Super Buzzard is, so here's the story:

Back in the 70s my brother bought a yellow AFX Datona charger. He left it prtty much box stock but thought it was the fastest slotcar in world. Fact was it slid around the track like it was in a perpetual oil slick. He called it his Super Bird, even though I repeatedly tried to point out the difference.

A few weeks later we spit the cost to buy a friends entire slot car collection and track. In it was a box of junk bodies that had been broken or cut all to hell and back.

Now, I was getting a little tired of hearing my brother raving about his "Super Bird" and I was poking around in the box of junk one day looking for usable parts and suddenly had a brain storm. I saw a couple bodies that had the fenders cut of at an angle from the top of the wheel well to the screw post, some t-jet truck tires and a wing off a Baja Bronco. I picked up the X-acto knife and the super glue and the Super Buzzard was born. 

It has a pointy nose like the "Super Bird" and a tall wing on the back and it skate around like a a deer on a frozen pond.

It has been through a few paint jobs since then (from cream to silver to black) and it's been glued back together more times than I care to remember. But essentially it's the same old super buzzard it always was.


----------



## resinmonger

Aw man, now I've got another car to add to my to-build list. Everyone needs a Supper Buzzard. I think I'll base mine off the Super III as that should be in the spirit of your original creation. Slot on, DD!


----------



## satellite1

thunderjetgene said:


> Satellite - what are the differences between the Satellite and the same year Road Runner? I often see guys get the A/FX Road Runner Stocker mixed up with a Satellite. Some don't remember there was a Road Runner based on the same car, or vice-versa...
> 
> Gene


Body is the same - except hood -, different engine, floor shifter as standard,
beepbeep horn and some chassis details.


----------



## wannafbody

I have a Dukes series Roscoe's police car White Thunder I dound at a local hobby shop.


----------



## old blue

I am firmly attached to my first slot car. It was the dark blue Willys coupe. Somehow it survived all of my abuse and is still in great shape with the original solid rivet chasis underneath.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

The two cars that came in the first set I ever owned:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Modified?? Yes!!! Modified well? Yes!!! Sweet job on both!!! Still collectible?? Depends what side of the fence you're on. I like them more than stock ones, and I can see clearly why they top your favorites list!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like the fire chicken more, but that's just me!!

UtherJoe


----------



## triple20

If I were lucky enough to have some of my childhood slots,these would be my favorites,but I don't.

My favorite would have to be my Playing Mantis blue plastic test shot batmobile complete with the PM chassis used by the designers for pre-production testing.


----------



## Bill Hall

Arrrrrrgh! A personal fav.

Green 66 fastback with white stripes and black rugs....oh the horror ...the humanity!

I remember her from a previous post Leonard...I again bow my head in another moment of silence...

while I'm stabbing you in my mind. LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Bill Hall said:


> Arrrrrrgh! A personal fav.
> 
> Green 66 fastback with white stripes and black rugs....oh the horror ...the humanity!
> 
> I remember her from a previous post Leonard...I again bow my head in another moment of silence...
> 
> while I'm stabbing you in my mind. LOLOLOLOL!


Stab me all you want to, Bill. While I still think the Muscletang is the coolest 'Stang ever, for many years I felt guilty for doing that to her. Especially after being berated by dozens of hard core collectors. So in an effort to make up for my foolish youth, I bought another one.

Yes, it's an original Aurora, not a repop. Only thing I've done to this one is put a set of RRR stones on her.

But every time I look at her my mind is reaching for the dremel and the CA. 

There's just something about Green Stangs I can't resist.


----------



## shlbsnake

My favorite would be the candy apple red tilt nose chevy nomad from Tyco. My dad always had slot cars while I was growing up and this car was always kept in a separate box and us kids were not allowed to touch that one. Well about two years ago I got his collection and got that "untouchable"car and now I have the blue 57 chevy to match. So that 56 Nomad is my favorite car.
Great thread!
Tony


----------



## AFXRICK

wannafbody said:


> I have a Dukes series Roscoe's police car White Thunder I dound at a local hobby shop.



I picked up a pair of them..one for Roscoe and one for Enos. I thought AW did a fine job with them..


----------



## CJM

I thought I posted a reply in this thread a while ago, but I can't seem to find it. Anyway my favorite "peice" is actually a bunch of cars my cousin gave to me. He was up here on a visit from SC and we got to talking hobbies. He tells me he has his slots from 45 years ago up in his dad's attic and if he finds them he'll send them. Sure enough, here they are. I finally got around to taking pictures of them. I did a quick clean up on everything and washed out the pit kits. The foam pads, now turned to foam dust, were in every slot of both kits. I haven't detailed anything yet, but I hope to get to them one at a time eventually. I think there is some good stuff here, nothing pristine or very valuable and with only one wheel well hack. A shame (the hack). The point is for my cousin to just give them to me is really a sweet thing to do. That's why they are my favorites. Finally got around to taking pictures. Anything rare here?


----------



## slotnewbie69

bobhch said:


> My Favorite car that is not mine is Dragulas 55 blue car with the blue chassis to match. Way cool.
> 
> I love this Orange Datsun Pickup made by Dragula as it is incredible but, had to flip a coin and My Bill Hall Tour Bus was heads up. Chris you know how cool I think your stuff is.
> 
> Why are these my favorites? Because the people that built these cars put detail in them that a mass production company would not bother with and the fact that both of these guys are incredibly nice helps also. Everyone else is nice also...don't get me wrong here folks. lol Everyone is incredibly nice here at HT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite slot car friends are all here on Hobby Talk. Without you guys what would be the point. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2 thumbs up for everyone at HT! :hat:
> 
> Bob...zilla


bob that woody is insane!you should ask him if he could whip up a halftrack!it would go good with your vw thing!complete with maltese crosses!


----------



## slotnewbie69

i remember getting a 1/32 strombecker figure eight set when i was like five or six,in the early 70's...i also got a big lionel oval ho train set that year!but,while i was busy playing with the trains with my dad,my brothers were racing my cars...throughout the course of the evening they got those plastic controllers so hot they had teatowels wrapped around them to keep from burning their hands while thy raced...needless to say,they melted big ugly holes into my brand new controllers!even at 5 or 6 years old,i was understandably pissed!but in retrospect it's still one of my favorite "roast your big brothers"stories when the family gets together!


----------



## Maz HOF 2001

CJM said:


> ...Anyway my favorite "piece" is actually a bunch of cars my cousin gave to me. ...really a sweet thing to do. That's why they are my favorites. Finally got around to taking pictures...


I won't risk misleading you about which ones are more scarce or valuable. My purpose in posting is to say, "Ain't having generous (usually older) cousins great?" Any of those Falcons and the other old Fords, make me weak in the knees. Nice show! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJM

Thanks. It really is nice to have a cousin (yes older) like that. He's now into Coca-Cola diecast vehicles. I'm getting some together to give to him on a visit I'm planning in April. The old fords are cool. Too bad about the green Falcon. I still like it of course. I know nothing about the Petty car variations. This must have been my cousin's younger brother's car. Is that a rare variation?


----------



## slotcarman12078

An interesting link I found and dug out of an earlier thread... If that grey T'bird body has swirls in the grey, it'd be worth a mint!!! The simulated stainless T'bird came with a white top, but who knows?? 

http://howorld.fsmra.com/archives/history/stainless_cars/vibe_tbird.html

They are all winners CJM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## CJM

Wouldn't that be something! A metallic gray swirl T-Bird with black top variation. The only one known to exist ever!


----------

